# LR Purchase - Ireland?



## Replytoken (Dec 10, 2014)

I was reading a thread in another forum, and a gentleman from Ireland mentioned that LR was only available on subscription for 150 Euros/year.  Is this correct?  Is purchase not option?

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (Dec 10, 2014)

Purchase of a perpetual license for LR is still being (and will continue to be ) offered through the Adobe website.  AFAIK, this is a world wide offer.  Retail sales might vary from vendor to vendor and all vendors might not offer all Adobe products. 
 The issue seems to be that Adobe does not make it very obvious where to go on the website to find the perpetual license for LR purchase.


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks, Cletus.  I just looked there, and they do make it quite confusing to buy (as opposed to upgrade).  But, I did see it for sale eventually.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------

